# Done



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW, what a hunt. Seen over 30 different bucks in my honey hole. Ended at 8:30 this morning, 40 yard shot and piled up 100 yards later. Rain kept most out of the hills, did not see any other hunters, pictures and better story soon to come, have to get this bad boy taken care of, may get out after the elk tonight if I hussle.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Congrats, but wow, what tag do you have that your hunting a week early? Also, lets see some pics when you get 'er done!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet! What unit/state? I can't wait to get after it on the 20th down on the Manti!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

<<--O/ 

o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Trying to stir the pot or did you really screw up the dates? Nice line adding that"the rain kept the other hunters off the hill". Don't recall any areas in Utah with rain this weekend...funny none the less

.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

HunterDavid said:


> Trying to stir the pot or did you really screw up the dates? Nice line adding that"the rain kept the other hunters off the hill". Don't recall any areas in Utah with rain this weekend...funny none the less
> 
> .


it was raining this morning between 3 and 5 it was a slight sprinkle so thats when he was up there hunting


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad I got em home and in the freezer. Luckily I forgot to tag em' so I will be good to go next week too. Kinda going stir crazy waiting for the real deal. But it was more than a sprinkle, at least where I was at @ 5 a.m. Best of luck next week fellas.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

:roll: :roll: :roll: some people just like to stir things up just because they have nothing better to do..... 

--\O


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll: some people just like to stir things up just because they have nothing better to do.....
> 
> --\O


What would make you think that?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Glad I got em home and in the freezer. * Luckily I forgot to tag em' so I will be good to go next week too. * Kinda going stir crazy waiting for the real deal. But it was more than a sprinkle, at least where I was at @ 5 a.m. Best of luck next week fellas.


 -_O- -_O- *\-\*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hogan I bet the deer was monster.Im glad you woke up from your dream to post this up.Good luck this weekend.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Laugh all you want, I have a buddy that one year came pretty close to mixing up the dates and going up a week early. He was talking about getting his stuff ready for the weekend and asked what my plans were. I then asked him when he was thinking the hunt started, he was pretty happy I gave him the dates or he would have been up there early looking like a fool!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

you too Dustin


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Hogan,
I have a tag you can use. I probably won't make it out this season. Also your welcome to use my crossbow with exploding arrow tips. Kills them dead real quick.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> Hogan,
> I have a tag you can use. I probably won't make it out this season. Also your welcome to use my crossbow with exploding arrow tips. Kills them dead real quick.


LOVE IT. Anyone that knows me well knows I have not been out on the opener in 10+ years now. I will head out after the elk, in about 3 weeks, if a deer gets in the way of my "arrow", then so be it, I also wanted to try out a new laser sight. Best of luck.


----------

